# Anybody Going To Cabo?



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wondering if anyone here is off to Cabo any time soon? I have a "small" wager with a guy in my office that I can't procure his favorite cigarettes (nasty habit he has, but that's his problem) by July. I thought this was going to be an EASY bet, just by using Google. Well, I was wrong and now I need help. Anyway, if you're off to Cabo I know the place to get them. I called, but they won't ship to US. Need someone to carry them back so I can win the bet.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Looking for a "Mule" eh?









Wish I was going. Sorry we can't help!

Good luck with the bet.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We go there every other year, but this is the off year. Sorry


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> Looking for a "Mule" eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are no rules to "how" I get them...bet was that I couldn't. So yes, "mule" would be great!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

PM me with the specifics. I have a couple of friends that are down there all the time (like in several times a year). I'll see what I can do.

If I pull this off, do I get a cut?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No, but say hi to SAMMY for me.

PS...I was just down in Ensenada...did they have them there?


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

You are one week to late. I had a friend that was there for a week. Just got back Monday. How's the saying go...A day late and a dollar short??? Sorry!


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Does it have to be Cabo or anywhere in Mexico?
My Father in law goes down once a month.
I will be in Costa Rica in April, can I get them there?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doesn't need to be Cabo...I just know a place there. I need to produce 3 cartons of a cigarette named "Faros". I was able to find a shop in Cabo that sells them, but they will not ship to the US.

Here is the funny part...these thing are DIRT cheap. Like $1 a pack.

The place in Cabo is named "J&J Habanos" and their web site is:

www.jnjhabanos.com

I've been to Cabo 4 times and I know this place all to well. They have GREAT deals on cigars!! It is located one block off the main street in downtown Cabo.

So, if any of you can find them in any town in Mexico, I'd be very very happy.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Checked out a few Canadian smoke stores....sorry no luck.

thor


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Jim!
I googled "Faros" and cigarette and ended up with listings on E-bay!! $6.99 for 100th anniversary tin, ,etc. They had other listings without the anniversary tin, too! Good luck!
Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Hi, Jim!
> I googled "Faros" and cigarette and ended up with listings on E-bay!! $6.99 for 100th anniversary tin, ,etc. They had other listings without the anniversary tin, too! Good luck!
> Darlene action
> [snapback]92662[/snapback]​


Thanks for helping...I will continue my quest. A few guys might still have a way to help, so I'm really hoping one of you come through for me.


----------

